# Dreamweaver HTML Question



## Ravenas (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone know how to change Dreamweaver img source tags?


Right now my problem is that when I add a image through dreamweaver it makes a shorthand tag that only dreamweaver and your core website know how to pick up?

Is there anyway possible to force dreamweaver to show the entire image src tag?


----------



## Frick (Nov 18, 2011)

What does the tag look like? I don't have an answer, I just got curious.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 18, 2011)

The tags just give the name of the directory and the image file name within the directory. They do not give the entire source.


----------



## Frick (Nov 18, 2011)

You mean like images/rat.jpg? Isn't that just a relative link which should be understood by all browsers?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 18, 2011)

click on the image, and then hit code view. it will be highlighted in the code.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 18, 2011)

I just wanted it to do it automatically rather than me having to add the front part of the source tag everytime.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 18, 2011)

do what? you are in wysiwyg view, the src code is code. you have to go to code view to see it. there is a quick view type function, but sorry i don't remember it, and it may just be for insertion.
most any property you want to edit can be done in properties. past that i am sorry, but code is your option. it should be anyway  np++ ftw


----------



## CarletonSmith (Dec 9, 2011)

first of you paste that code in dremweaver in design mode then click on image and go in coding code then you can easily change img source tags.


----------

